# What is the best breed for jumping



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I can't answer your question, but as long as the horse I'm riding enjoys to jump then that's the best breed for me! I have Arabians, and my mare will grudgingly jump (you can see the scowl on her face!) and my gelding seems to like it. Now I realize that he will never be able to do the puissance, but we have fun.


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

From what I've seen at my barn, how everyone's horses perform over jumps and such. I'd say warmbloods, hanoverians, tb's (not all really like it) all seem to excel at jumping. IME OTTB's get really fast after jumps but it may just be rider error, ponies can get excited though. 

Just my 2 cents. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Irishdreamer77 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Thank you*

Ok, thank you...I've just started jumping last fall..and I was looking for a horse that's pretty mellow and can handle jumps well.


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

A mellow horse usually depends on the horse itself, not totally the breed. I'm gonna put out there that the breeds I suggested are pretty forward IME, but it may just be the horses themselves. My friend jumps her QH but they really aren't built for the bigger jumps if you buy a normal 14h one. But their temperament is to die for. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

My Belgian Warmblood LOVES jumping and he's really good at it.
Every breed CAN jump but some have more talent at it.
Arabian can't compeet with a good bred jumping WB.
They jump to flat.But you have exceptions.


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Ohhhh boy, I hope this thread doesn't turn into a breed-bashing one :-( I think any horse that is willing, has good conformation for jumping, is healthy, is trained properly, and has a rider willing to address their own training and the horse's training as a team can jump well. Some breeds tend to have better conformation for jumping than others, but I just don't buy into any X breed is better than any y breed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I think right now all what you'd need is a horse that likes to jump.

As far as doing extremely well, warmbloods are the norm. However, I went to Spruce Meadows a few years ago and the Dutch team had a Quarter Horse that just leaped over the jumps. I've also known a Dutch Warmblood who was bred top and bottom for soley jumping but couldn't jump if his life depended on it.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Usually it's the tall, leggy horses you see at high levels of jumping- thoroughbreds and various types of warmbloods. 

My TB/Hannoverian was a jumper in his past life (previous owner) but his joints didn't take it well. Just goes to show that even if they're the "right" breed and like jumping (which he def does!) they still might not make a great jumper for other reasons!


----------



## SarahSunshine (Aug 24, 2011)

Thoroughbred, Hanoverian, Oldenburg, and any Warmbloods. 

Its my dream to get a good looking, leggy, black Hanoverian.


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

You've just gotta look at how the horse jumps.
It doesn't matter which breed he is.
John Whitacker had an Lippizanner called Novilheiro who jumped at the highest level.


----------



## Raficca (Jul 22, 2011)

Must agree with everybody. At our yard we have a Saddler & a pony that is doing great jumping. But normally people tend to go for the TB's WB's and Hanovarians. My husband prefers a WB but he jumps lowest 900mm up to 1.6m. For the lower jumps I feel a forward, non spooky, willing horse can do great.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

It isn't "What is the best breed?" for Jumping - it is "what horse has the conformation needed to do the sport?"

There are many horses out there who just don't have the proper conformation, regardless of breed. I have seen TB's not built to jump, I have seen WB's not built to jump, and the list goes on - then I have seen QH's who have fabulous conformation who can jump, and Appendix's, and so on and so on - so don't go by breed, go by *conformation*.

Then go by willingness, ability and heart. 

It all depends on how well the horse is built.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

MIEventer said:


> It isn't "What is the best breed?" for Jumping - it is "what horse has the conformation needed to do the sport?"
> 
> There are many horses out there who just don't have the proper conformation, regardless of breed. I have seen TB's not built to jump, I have seen WB's not built to jump, and the list goes on - then I have seen QH's who have fabulous conformation who can jump, and Appendix's, and so on and so on - so don't go by breed, go by *conformation*.
> 
> ...


 Well put.
Consider, also, what size horse your are comfortable riding and jumping obstacles with. I prefer 15'2hh-16hh, but there are other riders my height (5'4") who are comfortable with something taller. Taller horses have bigger strides, and I find that I'm "riding a ship" at the canter with a really tall horse.
WB's are great, but they are big and heavy and some of them are slow to respond. I'm not breed-bashing, but I've read that a WB (which is a breed created by cross draught with light) can toss you and dislocate your back! Lots of them are sweethearts, though, and wouldn't consider doing something as unfriendly as that.
OTTB's are common hunters, since many can learn to get those legs coupled under them, plus you can get speed out of them inbetween jumps. I know that the OTTB I owned for awhile had no trouble handling 4-5 ft jumps.
Many Appendix (or Appendix-built) QH's make good hunter/jumpers, too. Racing QH's do not, because most of them are built downhill for racing. My recently deceased QH (1982-2009) was tall enough, at 16'hh, but he was built downhill and always jumped flat.
Consider, too, that you may outgrow the horse you start with.
I recommend that you take a long and hard look at the hooves of the horse you are considering. I really like big and healthy feet, but many breeds have been breeding their feet too small for the weight.
What a FUN thread!!
(PLEASE understand, any WB owners--I REALLY like WB's!!)


----------



## coffeegod (May 6, 2011)

Snowman is 1992 inductee to the Show Jumping Hall of Fame. He was an $80 on his way to the slaughterhouse. His previous life had been as a working plow horse. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snowman_(horse)

My first horse was a Morgan/Thoroughbred/Quarter horse mutt who could sail over fences. He went on to become a junior champion in the NFHJA.

Jumping is a matter of heart, IMHO. I firmly believe there is no 'best' breed rather the horse will let you know he or she is a jumper.


----------



## StargazeyFarms (Aug 24, 2011)

Irish Draughts and Irish Sports horses are among the best if not the best horses for jumping.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Any horse, as long as they've got the willingness and the conformation


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Sorry to butt in with another question, but besides having good strong muscles and a neck that ties in high, what elements do you look for in a horse that you want to be able to jump well and up to a meter?


----------



## StargazeyFarms (Aug 24, 2011)

The most important element is the mind, confirmation and structure is important too, but the mind is key!

Our 4 year old RID Mare Royal Charter, has been jumping for a good few Months, and is bored with 2'9, she jumps 3' - 3'6, and loves it! She also loves a good romp around the cross country course, and is famous for jumping the brush jumps at their highest point, even when there is a nice dipped cut out route she could take. The only thing she has against her is her pure size. She is a large draught reaching 17.3Hh, and of course she has the normal chunk, so she weighs quiet a bit, and we are very conscious of the stress on her knees and legs.

Our 3 year old ID Stallion Stargazey's Romance At Short Notice, is the exact same way, he loves to jump, and has an amazing tuck, but he just gets bored of doing the smaller fences.

As far as the horse goes confirmation wise, the only tip I have, is make sure you have enough muscle tone, and a good clean set of legs, but don't go for a horse that is too heavy set, as jumping at speed can be rough on the knees!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Corporal said:


> WB's are great, but they are big and heavy and some of them are slow to respond. I'm not breed-bashing, but I've read that a WB (which is a breed created by cross draught with light) can toss you and dislocate your back! Lots of them are sweethearts, though, and wouldn't consider doing something as unfriendly as that.


 I've actually had the complete opposite experience with warmbloods. The majority that I've been around are Trakehners and are quire hot and have the Thoroughbred look.

However, modern day "Warmbloods" (as in Hanoverians, Oldenburs, Dutch Warmbloods, etc.) only have any draught in them for generations and generations before them. A Percheron x Arabian isn't considered a Warmblood by many.


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

My belgian warmblood is very calm,he's has french x german bloodlines and a 5 year old could ride him.

It's all about bloodlines.Warmbloods with Jazz,Ferro,Darco blood are often very hot (there are exceptions!).


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I suggest that you get/borrow a copy of George Morris's "Hunter Seat Equitation."
You are talking about hunter heights, not jumping heights. You do not need a 17+hh horse to get over these sized jumps. The author was a multiple USET team member and coached several USET teams. He is now in his 70's, still rides/trains. His advice can help you to buy a horse that has the correct conformation for jumping and to match the horse's build to your own.
This seems insignifigant, but if you find that you buy a talented horse right from the start, you'll be disappointed if the size doesn't match YOU.
My DH dearly loved his horse, "Tyke", (1970-1998, RIP),but Tyke was too small for him. 








Tyke was 15'2hh
His current horse, (16'3hh) matches his 6'5" height much better.
























So did "Trogdor",(16'2hh) (1984-2008, RIP)
















2005
Me, on "Dandy Silver Moon,", 1987. 








HE would have made a good hunter prospect, BTW.
Notice how my friend, on "Toma," is undermounted, she is too tall for him.
Points made.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Most breeds of horses can jump, but some breeds just can't jump _well_. For example, Arabians are known to jump with inverted frames. Of course, this is a generalization, but their body structure often makes jumping with correct form difficult.

The OTTB in my avatar is my hunter. Jenni free jumped him 3'6" over a 3' spread when he got off the track, and he had no difficulties with it. I love the Thoroughbreds because of their athletic ability, but they are often light in the legs and small in the feet like my gelding, and have soundness issues from repetitive jumping. Many people prefer Warmbloods for their overall sturdiness.


----------



## Cecelia Roscow (Aug 25, 2011)

It's Belgian Warmblood.


The Belgians have long been known for their draft horses, however the Belgian Warmblood sport horse has become increasingly popular due to their affinity for big fences and charming personality.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Equiniphile pretty much sums it up. And you'll get a long list of everyones favorite choices (and usually a supporting reason why). You can look over the list of the horses that have won various competitions to see what breeds are represented most, but in truth that is not telling you what breed is the best for jumping. It does tell you what breed most of those winners have come from though, which is a recommendation of it's own. But there are many breeds that produce good jumpers. And a breed noted for it's jumping can (as somone already pointed out) produce horses that are terrible jumpers.

I often fall back on things my grandfather told me. He was born in a time and place where people had to have horses and wagons, or you walked. And he had a very practical, and at times humorous, way of explaining things.
If you had asked him this question. He'd have told you "the one that gets you over the fence every time".
Just like his view on the best horse for racing: "the one that gets you where your going the fastest".
I don't know if he ever cared what breed a horse was. He looked at the horse. What it was, or what bloodline it had was never the issue. He wanted to see what that animal could do. To him "The rest is just window dressing" )


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

I had a welsh x arab pony (13.3) who jumped 1.43m, a standardbred that jumped 1.60m and a thoroughbred that maxed out at 1.20m

I am currently in the boat that doesn't care what breed my horse is. As long as they brave enough to try the big fences, yet scared enough not to touch them.

The new horse is a draft cross that has shown some talent riderless 1.70m from a standstill......


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

equiniphile said:


> Most breeds of horses can jump, but some breeds just can't jump _well_. For example, Arabians are known to jump with inverted frames.


That is admittedly an issue in hunter, but... have you watched any show jumping lately? More than half the horses go around inverted, and this is at the national/international level.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Interesting reading! I did Hunters growing up with my old school QH's. They did fairly well at it. I grew up riding all-arounders, even my reining horse had screw in caulks in her sliding plates so she could do double duty & jump. I'm a believer that any breed can jump, but there are certainly those that are better than others. 

I just recently got my first non QH (it only took 30 years) and took her over a few today while riding with a student. Now I know what I was missing! She's a lovely older Hanoverian mare with a heart of gold.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You're right MH, that is interesting reading . I am of the same mind as you and others, pretty much any horse can do lower levels. If you are wanting to excel and get to higher levels, then you'll need a horse with the build and heart for it, it doesn't matter on the breed. Shoot, my old grade QH Denny could have made someone a very successful, scopey jumper. He had the heart and the ability and would have had some very serious potential if he had been ridden by someone who knew what the heck they were doing LOL. I was younger and stupid and just wanted to play around with jumping, so that's what I did and this is what I ended up with... We were consistently clearing over 36" and he wasn't even trying hard, I just couldn't ride anything bigger than that because he got too powerful for bareback.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Woo, look at Denny go! Nice helmet btw 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> That is admittedly an issue in hunter, but... have you watched any show jumping lately? More than half the horses go around inverted, and this is at the national/international level.


 While this might be true, imagine how much higher and faster they could be if they used their bodies correctly.


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

It depends,
I know a Irish Cob who jumped 1m30








I jump 1m-90cm with my Belgian Warmnlood but he can go higher.
















The last one is around 1m30

I just love the temprament of my Belgian.
He's so careful and relaxed and he really LOVES jumping.
You just feel how happy he gets when he sees a jump and he can take it.
He's relaxed and does freak out at weird fences.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

equiniphile said:


> While this might be true, imagine how much higher and faster they could be if they used their bodies correctly.



I'm not saying it's a good thing. It remains to be seen how long those horses stay sound compared to their better-trained counterparts.


----------



## krise88 (Sep 15, 2011)

For awhile I rode at a barn that had grand prix jumpers, they were all hanoverian, holsteiner, oldenberg, irish sport horses, selle francais and belgian warmbloods. The belgian warmbloods were absolutely insane jumpers, they jumped anything. We leased a selle francais there and he was an amazing jumper and he was NEVER lame or sore. None of the horses really had any lameness problems and they were jumping 4+ feet and showing every weekend. I also rode at a jumper barn that had mostly tbs and they were lame all the time and none of them were even jumping higher than 2'6. Nothing against tbs but I wouldnt get one for strictly jumping. But more than the breed, it depends on the individual horse's confirmation, training, and personality. You can't just get a well known jumper breed like belgian warmblood or hanoverian and expect them to be a great jumper right out of the box.


----------

